# My cat has suddenly gotten scared



## Callie n Remy (Apr 20, 2016)

I came home yesterday and couldnt find one of my cats no where. Finally found him scared to death under a bed. And wanted no parts of comming out. Since then he has been in the hallbath and wont come out. The ceiling fans seem to be the problem after I have tried everything. I learned that my electric went out yesterday morning. So im not sure if the fan may have made a noise or if the smoke alarms went off doing this. Its diff the reason hes acting scared and wont come out. Ive tried carrying him out and once he looks up hes done haul tails back to hide. Eating good wants to play and come out but scared. Dont know what to do and how long shall this problem last?


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Hi and welcome 
Sounds like he had a fright bless him. It might take a while for him to forget, just let him work through this and I'm sure he will be fine in a day or two.
If it's the fan he is worried about try and keep it off for a bit..


----------



## Callie n Remy (Apr 20, 2016)

Thanks for ur reply im new to this site. Ive tried everything i can. Hes eating drinking and wants to play with his sister so bad but hes so scared.


----------



## MissBettyPage (Mar 12, 2016)

i'm sure he;ll soon be back to normal. you could try using feliway in the meantime?


----------



## Callie n Remy (Apr 20, 2016)

May i ask what that is ive never heard of it. And what does it do?


----------



## Callie n Remy (Apr 20, 2016)

MissBettyPage said:


> i'm sure he;ll soon be back to normal. you could try using feliway in the meantime?


I posted back to u i dont know if i reply like this. Or post like i did...sorry im new


----------



## MissBettyPage (Mar 12, 2016)

yes sorry , you can get it in a plug in diffuser (like a plug in air freshener" and it gives off the pheromone that cats give off when they're happy! it also comes in a spray

http://www.zooplus.co.uk/shop/cats/cat_health/feliway/169596

http://www.zooplus.co.uk/shop/cats/cat_health/feliway/189259

i have a diffuser all the time to stop my 19 year old from getting stressed and sometimes use the spray on blankies and things


----------



## Callie n Remy (Apr 20, 2016)

Thank you again! Its the ceiling fans that are the problem. A few mths ago i took the pull chains off because of jumping off of the bed and smacking at them. My wife seems to think he may have jumped up and tge fan hit him. Thats why he is scared. I have fans everywhere ive turned off and he is just scared to death of them!


----------



## MissBettyPage (Mar 12, 2016)

poor little lamb cats are forever getting them selves in mischief! feliway's good stuff a diffuser will last for a month and the spray depends on how much you use it but it might help him whilst he realises the fans aren't scary! they're both beauties by the way!


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Does he like toys? Distraction is always a good point to start from x


----------



## Callie n Remy (Apr 20, 2016)

Thanks u guys so much. Atleast u guys are making myself feel a tad better. Cant wait till Remy is running the house again. Its killin me inside the way he is acting, im trying alot to get him back to normal and thanks for saying that they are pretty!


----------



## Callie n Remy (Apr 20, 2016)

Just a little update..Remy has slowy started to break the ice!!!!. Still not sure how or what started this but we are one step closer! I took the blades off the ceiling fan in the living room, and the bedroom is off limits for time being, still scared of the room and fan those blades are gonna be taken as well. My family and Callie are so happy!


----------

